# CLIP International School Porto



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

We visited CLIP International School in Porto last year and liked what we saw. We will be moving to Portugal from Hong Kong mid 2019 and our daughter will start high school after the summer break. As she doesn't speak Portuguese the only option, as far as I can tell, is the British International school or CLIP. 
Are there any members with kids on CLIP? Would love to hear any experiences with them.


----------

